# [Kernel 2.6.35-r12] Souci root [résolu]

## mysix

Alors en faite mon souci que je n'arrive pas à résoudre depuis hier soir est le suivant :

Je veux faire une mise à jour de mon noyau pour passer de la 2.6.34 à la 2.6.35.

Cependant, quand j'ai envie de démarrer sur mon nouveau noyau, il me dit que ça ne joue pas avec ma partition root, là dans le Grub ou c'est marqué root=/dev/sdaX

Dans mon cas c'est root=/dev/sda3

Bon dans ce cas j'ai été vérifier dans mon noyau si j'ai bien compilé en natif les système de fichiers qui est OK ainsi que le libsata parceque là ça ne serait plus sda3 mais du hda3...

Enfin bref après ces manipulation ça ne marche toujours pas !

Alors pour être sur que le problème ne vient pas de la localisation des partitions, je l'ai mis en UUID dans le grub et dans mon fstab:

Dans le grub ça commence comme ceci : root=UUID=98safg-fsagf34g4-gseetg4g4e-trgs

dans fstab : uuid=fsd867-f43ww4ef4w-f4wqwerf...

Voilà. une fois terminé je redémarre ma machine sur mon nouveau noyau et rebolote, problème avec le root...

Quelqu'un à une idée ?

Merci !Last edited by mysix on Thu Dec 02, 2010 2:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Comment as-tu adapté la config ? Avec "make oldconfig" ?

----------

## mysix

j'avais lancé mon make oldconfig mais du coup il me posait un tas de questions. Alors pour mettre par défaut je l'ai ai tous appuyé avec la touche [ENTER].

Mais après en faisant un make menuconfig, il y avait tellement de choses qui manquaient, y avait même plus les FS de base comme ext3 et ext2. ça veut dire qu'il n'a pas repris mon ancienne configuration.

Alors du coup j'ai tout reconfiguré de A à Z comme je l'ai fais la première fois.

----------

## boozo

'alute

A vue de nez : pour faire ton #make oldconfig as-tu au préalable, copié le .config de l'ancien noyau dans le repertoire du nouveau noyau ?

A ce moment là tu n'as que le différentiel à renseigner... et pas TOUT par rapport à la conf par défaut du nouveau noyau

----------

## mysix

Ok,

j'ai repris ma configuration de l'ancien noyau et j'ai pu les récupéré avec make oldconfig.

Cependant mon problème n'a toujours pas été reglé, voiléà le message qu'il met:

(.....................=rognage)

...........

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access ATA ...........................

scsi 0:0:1:0: Direct-Access ATA ...........................

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access ATA ............................

VFS: Connot open root device "sda3" or unknow-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: .......................................

----------

## Poussin

Avant ou après ce message, il ne te dit pas quelles sont les partitions disponibles dans l'erreur?

----------

## mysix

non pas tellement, mais vu que je suis pas sous X quand j'ai ce message d'erreur, je n'arrive pas à voir le texte déjà passé...

----------

## boozo

Et maintenant que tu as fait les choses proprement : si tu retentes avec les choses comme au départ pour voir (cad sans UUID/LABEL dans tes grub.conf et fstab) -> ça donne quoi ?

----------

## mysix

dans fstab je laisse puisque ca fonctionne bien. Mais pour ce qui concerne le grub j'ai déjà remis à l'état d'origine avec /dev/sda3.

Mais le problème persiste toujours je ne comprends pas. C'est au moins la 10ème fois que je recompile mon noyau xD

----------

## boozo

Pour test : l'ancien noyau boot(e)-t-il av/ss uuid ?

As-tu un initrd par hasard ?

Edit: J'y pense aussi tout-à-coup : as-tu mis dans grub le chemin complet pour l'UUID i.e. en paramètre root=/dev/disk/by-uuid/<ton_UUID> ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour les UUID, ne faut-il pas le initrd généré par genkernel ?

----------

## mysix

Alors, oui mon ancien noyau démarre très bien.

Et non je n'ai pas de initrd...

```
# Which listing to boot as default. 0 is the first, 1 the second etc.

default 0

# How many seconds to wait before the default listing is booted.

timeout 5

# Nice, fat splash-image to spice things up :)

# Comment out if you don't have a graphics card installed

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.35-r12

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.35-gentoo-r12 root=UUID=f56129e1-428c-4c7b-9919-186073ef019d

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.35-r12 (rescue)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.35-gentoo-r12 root=UUID=f56129e1-428c-4c7b-9919-186073ef019d init=/bin/bb

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-r12

# Partition where the kernel image (or operating system) is located

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-gentoo2 root=UUID=f56129e1-428c-4c7b-9919-186073ef019d

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-r12 (rescue)

# Partition where the kernel image (or operating system) is located

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-gentoo2 root=UUID=f56129e1-428c-4c7b-9919-186073ef019d init=/bin/bb

title BackTrack 4

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

title Windows Seven / XP

rootnoverify (hd1,2)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Mon noyau je ne l'ai pas fais avec genkernel au cas ou...

J'ai compilé avec les bon drivers puisqu'il me détecte mes disques pata en sdX donc le libsata fait bien sont travail.

A présent j'arrive à démarrer sur le noyau   :Very Happy: 

Mais !, il y a toujours un mais, il arrive pas monter mon /dev/sda3 en faite il essaie de le faire en UUID.

J'ai essayé de le modifier en normal /dev/sda3 mais il prend pas les paramètre en compte et essaie toujours de démarrer en UUID...

C'est étrange, je vais faire encore quelques tests...

----------

## xaviermiller

la seule solution est de lancer make menuconfig dans deux fenêtres, et comparer.

Ou recommencer la config : tu copies l'ancien .config dans le nouveau, puis tu fais make oldconfig et vérifies chaque question (en tapant "?").

----------

## ghoti

 *mysix wrote:*   

> J'ai essayé de le modifier en normal /dev/sda3 mais il prend pas les paramètre en compte et essaie toujours de démarrer en UUID...

 

Es-tu certain de modifier le bon fichier ? Si je me souviens bien, tu avais plusieurs configuration grub ?

Je crois aussi me souvenir que grub2 ne supportait pas qu'on modifie directement son grub.conf ?

Rappel : grub possède un "mini-shell" : au démarrage, à l'affichage du menu grub, tu peux éditer la ligne de commande (touche "e") avant de la lancer ...  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *mysix wrote:*   J'ai essayé de le modifier en normal /dev/sda3 mais il prend pas les paramètre en compte et essaie toujours de démarrer en UUID... 
> 
> Es-tu certain de modifier le bon fichier ? Si je me souviens bien, tu avais plusieurs configuration grub ?
> 
> Je crois aussi me souvenir que grub2 ne supportait pas qu'on modifie directement son grub.conf ?
> ...

 

Tu peux tout à fait modifier la conf de grub2 directement dans /boot/grub/grub.cfg (alors que pour grub1 c'est /boot/grub/grub.conf)

Il y a toute une kilotonne de scripts, mais ils ne sont pas obligatoires, ils font juste de l'autodétection, de l'autoconf en fonction de vars dans un fichier de conf, etc...

Mais là, la conf présentée, c'est du grub1, pas du grub2

----------

## mysix

Merci les gars,

mais j'ai trouvé mon problème.

Je m'explique:

Le premier problème était qu'il n'arrivait pas démarrer le root=/dev/sda3

Ce problème était du au driver libsata. Il n'était apparemment pas activé alors il reconnaissait pas le sdX.

Dans le fichier .config du kernel il faut retrouver ces deux valeurs :

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=y

Mais je préfère le modifier avec la commande make menuconfig :

Device Drivers

-------->Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers

---------------------------------------->VIA SATA support

---------------------------------------->VIA PATA support

Le second problème réside également au niveau du noyau.

Il me faisait une erreur au niveau du test "checking root filesystem"

C'est cette valeur du .config qui pose problème : CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

Pour le modifier avec make menuconfig, on le retrouve par ici pour le désactiver :

General setup

-------->enable deprecated sysfs features to support old userspace tools

----------

